# Falcao, uomo da 72 milioni



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Chelsea e Manchester City sono pronti a contenderselo. Abramovich lo vuole a gennaio mentre il Real sta alla finestra. Lui non si emoziona: «Sono tranquillo. Mi manca solo segnare su punizione, ma ci sto lavorando». Guardiola: «Lo considero il migliore attaccante d’area di rigore»

ROMA - «Il mio piede destro comincia a essere geloso del sinistro». L’ultima impresa (doppietta al Paraguay nelle qualificazioni mondiali) Radamel Falcao Garcia Zarate la commenta con una battuta. E con un ricordo: «La seconda rete è simile a una delle tre che ho segnato nella Supercoppa contro il Chelsea. La verità è che il mio sinistro mi sta sorprendendo». Il calcio europeo ormai è ai suoi piedi, destro o sinistro, senza differenze. Roberto Mancini è andato a vederlo personalmente confidando nella generosità del suo sceicco. Allertato da tanto dinamismo del Manchester City, Roman Abramovich è sceso pesantemente in campo: lo vuole a gennaio nel Chelsea e per conquistarlo è pronto a investire oltre settanta milioni (settantadue, euro più, euro meno) per pagare la clausola rescissoria (una sessantina di milioni) aumentata delle imposte. Lo vorrebbe anche il Real Madrid ma Josè Mourinho, parlando a un giornale portoghese, "A Bola", ha fatto sapere che resterà un sogno irrealizzato: «Esiste tra Real e Atletico un patto di non aggressione perciò l’argomento per noi è tabù. Falcao è un giocatore fantastico come lo è stato Aguero». Altro sogno non realizzato.

PROSPETTIVE - Lui, Radamel, figlio d’arte (il padre era un difensore ed è anche il suo maestro e confidente, la persona con cui parla delle sue prestazioni e gli dice dove e come migliorare), assicura: «Sono tranquillo». Miguel Angel Gil, l’uomo che definisce le strategie dell’Atletico, garantisce: «Nessun giocatore che rientra nei piani di Simeone andrà via a gennaio». Ma trattenerlo a Madrid non sarà facile. Anche perché a 26 anni il ragazzo di Santa Maria è nel pieno della maturità. I margini di miglioramento sono ancora notevoli («Cosa mi manca? Il gol su punizione ma ci sto lavorando»), però le occasioni nella vita passano una volta sola. Il suo programma di vita è semplice: «Voglio restare in Europa e lasciare qui un segno». Europa, non necessariamente Spagna e Madrid: «No, non sono un idolo dell’Atletico. I tifosi mi amano ma per diventare un idolo devi lasciare una traccia nella storia del club. Per riuscirvi avrei bisogno di tempo». E forse non lo avrà. In Spagna lo considerano un anti-divo, un ragazzo tranquillo tutto casa, stadio e chiesa: «Mi sforzo di vivere seguendo la parola di Dio e della Bibbia. Applico quei principi a tutti i campi della mia vita».

Cds


----------



## iceman. (15 Ottobre 2012)

Con le cifre che girano, li vale tutti.


----------



## esjie (15 Ottobre 2012)

Mi piacerebbe vedere cosa riuscirebbe a fare in Champions. 

Cmq, e se quest'anno lo dessero a lui il pallone d'oro? Sì certo, non ha molti sponsor dalla sua, Ronaldo sarà anche più forte, ma questo è 3 anni che segna a bomba, vince 2 Europa League consecutive (che seppur di più basso livello è mooooolto più logorante della Champions) e non ha la miglior squadra del mondo dietro.


----------



## Hammer (15 Ottobre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Cmq, e se quest'anno lo dessero a lui il pallone d'oro? Sì certo, non ha molti sponsor dalla sua, Ronaldo sarà anche più forte, ma questo è 3 anni che segna a bomba, vince 2 Europa League consecutive (che seppur di più basso livello è mooooolto più logorante della Champions) e non ha la miglior squadra del mondo dietro.



Per me dovrebbe classificarsi subito dietro a Iniesta!


----------



## Snake (15 Ottobre 2012)

Già tanto se arriva nei 5, col vecchio sistema poteva giocarsela seriamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Ottobre 2012)

falcao mi piace tantissimo come giocatore, il pallone d'oro ormai e diventato noioso lo vince o messi o ronaldo ogni anno


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2012)

Giocatore stratosferico


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giocatore stratosferico



Se vengono gli arabi prima di Gennaio,lo prendiamo noi!


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se vengono gli arabi prima di Gennaio,lo prendiamo noi!



Noi abbiamo Pato


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo Pato



Ah beh,allora


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo al Milan con la 9 sulle spalle.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

lo merita tutta la vita il pallone d'oro ma non glielo daranno... che giocatore, il più forte di tutti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Ottobre 2012)

bhè li vale tutti...vederlo al chelsea con hazard e mata/oscar sarebbe da orgasmo


----------



## Gekyn (16 Ottobre 2012)

e pensare che una volta sarebbe stato nostro......


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2012)

E pensare che quasi ridevo quando l'Atletico lo prese a quasi 50 sacchi...


----------



## Principe (17 Ottobre 2012)

70 milioni perché ormai i prezzi sono folli e' giusto se lo rapportiamo a certe cifre folli per buoni giocatori


----------



## runner (17 Ottobre 2012)

che un calciatore meriti quei soldi è una cosa ridicola e disumana.....

per il resto rimane il vero fuoriclasse del momento....a me piace tantissimo!!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Roten1896 (22 Ottobre 2012)

questo DA SOLO ha fatto gli stessi punti del farsa rendiamocene conto


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2012)

E'nostro 


Nostro come lo erano henry,toni,buffon, etc...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Lo vedrei bene al Milan!


----------



## Snake (22 Ottobre 2012)

E' un giocatore fantastico ma sono curioso di vedere quanto dura a questi livelli, ho già visto altri giocatori che son sembrati marziani per due tre stagioni e poi si sono sgonfiati all'improvviso, ultimo esempio Forlan. Io c'andrei coi piedi di piombo a spendere 70 mil per lui.


----------

